# Identifying this vintage road bike



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.ca/Sword.Dancer/Kuwahara#

From what I can tell, this is a Kuwahara club sport w/ Shimano 600 through out.

other than that I don't have much information on this bike.

I have posted up some pictures.

Thanks for the help


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nice find! the bottle cage is an old 80s cannondale that holds the bottle w/ velcro!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet find. I'm not that familar with the brand but it's obviously from the Japanese bike boom of the 80's


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I have heard that Kuwahara was the maker of Nishiki bikes and they were sold in Canada under the Kuwahara brand (I seem to remember that my 86 Team Issue Nishiki had a "hand made by Kuwahara" on the chainstay) - it seems similar to this 1983 SunTour-equipped Nishiki - I think the Shimano 600 EX is from the same time period. 
https://img469.imageshack.us/img469/4487/comp4ae.jpg
You can look for date codes on the components to confirm it.
https://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm

EDIT: I'm wrong about Nishiki - they were made by Kawamura

Kuwahara is a big name in BMX and Team Canada road their road bikes in the '88 Olympics.
https://www.dreamgate.ne.jp/kuwahara/history/history.html
Typically, a bike with 600EX was a second-from-the-top model (Dura-Ace)... the Ultegra of its day.


----------



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

How come there isn't any branding on the frame?

The bike is a little too large so I am probably going to sell the full bike. Could anyone give me a rough estimate on the value?

Thanks


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

Ichijin said:


> How come there isn't any branding on the frame?
> 
> The bike is a little too large so I am probably going to sell the full bike. Could anyone give me a rough estimate on the value?
> 
> Thanks


The huge 600EX sticker might be covering the branding info or the tubing info - or it was a foil decal that fell off the head tube - they made bikes for other brands, so final labeling might have been done with cheap decals.

The 600EX seat tube sticker also looks too big for ordinary labeling - it may have been a floor or display model for a Shimano dealer.

If it has a tubing label (Ishiwata, Tange, Columbus, Reynolds, etc.) that could help determine the price - it might be worth checking under that huge sticker...

As a lugged steel bike with horizontal dropouts, it is worth at least $150-200 to those building fixed gear bikes... more ($250-300) if it has a quality tubeset (Columbus SL, Reynolds 531, Tange No. 1, Ishiwata 022, etc.) - As a vintage bike, if you can dig up history on the make or the 600EX group, you might get more...


----------



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

This is a blown up picture of the Shimano 600EX Label. There seems to be another label underneath shown in the small tear.

Any guesses to what it is? I really don't want to remove an original label if possible.

Thx


----------



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

here is what I found out



















This is a 1984 Kuwahara Club Sport bike distributed by Fred Deeley Cycles in BC, Canada.

Tubing sticker is not present on the bike, but it is most likely Ishiwata cromo. Is there any database or website where I could confirm this?

Thanks


----------

